# Google Wallet Failed Transactions



## Doahh (Jul 6, 2012)

So I go to the store, act like I know what I'm doing because I've done it before, and it looks like the payment sends, they select credit, Google Wallet says payment sent, but the cashier tells me the transaction failed. Have to pay with the card. The first time this started to happen was months ago but I decided to try again after updating to JB. Same thing still. Does anyone else have this problem or is it just me?
This is what it shows in Wallet.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cejCjAVq5cw/UBoRXdvu8dI/AAAAAAAABCA/8LJE2NnYJPo/s785/2012-08-01

It wont let me post as an embedded image, but thats it.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I have found that when this happens its on the stores end. Something is messed up in the terminals. A local Jack in the ox does this to me when I use it, but the McDonald's across the street works fine. You can submit a failed report on the PayPass app, this will bring the error to PayPass and they will fix it or remove that store from the PayPass compatible list, got the Jack in the Box removed this way. Wish they would have fixed it though


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Just curious, have you tried using the new Wallet apk that came out yesterday?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> Just curious, have you tried using the new Wallet apk that came out yesterday?
> 
> _Sent from my device that no one cares that i sent it from_


Ya that looks like the new Wallet for sure.
Like cordell said, it's usually the store itself when it fails. I, like many, have had certain stores where it always fails, but it'll work a few minutes later at a different one.


----------



## Doahh (Jul 6, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to use the new app just yet, but have it installed. I'll try it out later today.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I had this happen to me a few days ago on the older version if wallet when trying to use my $10 credit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I got that error last night with the new apk


----------



## rmiles7721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Used the new version at BP today, no problems.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

You need to be careful when this happens, I used wallet while out of town, I had a transaction failure and had to pay with my debit car. A week later funds had been taken out of my home account t for the exact amount, coincidence..... I think not.

sent via the speed of light


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

The new wallet worked great for me ,but all the wallets have worked for me except at a local Burger King.
Just used the new wallet today it was flawless, if any thing faster then the older version ,used it at McD's


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Had this happen at CVS once then a few times at Wawa. However no problems at 7-11. So I would agree that it's on the store's end.









Sent from the trunk of my car. 
Now stop laughing and go get help!!!


----------



## poptix (Aug 3, 2012)

[wrong thread]


----------



## h3ckman (Dec 9, 2011)

For anyone having trouble updating Google Wallet to the latest version (I was one of those people), try updating it from the play store on a computer. The steps I followed were:

1. Make sure you have opened the outdated Wallet app at least once and accepted all the terms etc..
2. Log in to your Google account on a computer and go to My Android Apps on the play store.
3. Select your device then find the Google Wallet app and click on it.
4. Where it says "Installed" click on it as if you were installing it for the first time. This will then update the version on your device.

Hope this helps anyone having trouble getting the newest version!!


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

h3ckman said:


> For anyone having trouble updating Google Wallet to the latest version (I was one of those people), try updating it from the play store on a computer. The steps I followed were:
> 
> 1. Make sure you have opened the outdated Wallet app at least once and accepted all the terms etc..
> 2. Log in to your Google account on a computer and go to My Android Apps on the play store.
> ...


Yep. That's EXACTLY what I did yesterday & it worked great.


----------



## DaX05 (Jul 24, 2011)

It definitely is faster. I've used it as BP, Burger King, Mcdonalds & American Eagle with the 15% off discount since the update. It's flawless! Will try it at Foot Locker next.


----------

